# P0335



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Aliciaw98 said:


> No crank no start need help


A P0335 "check engine light" code could be caused by: 

Damaged CKP sensor connector 
Damaged reluctor ring (missing teeth or not turning due to sheared-off keyway) 
Sensor output open 
Sensor output shorted to ground 
Sensor output shorted to voltage 
Failed crank sensor 
Broken timing belt 
Failed PCM
Read more at: P0335 Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Malfunction Engine Light Code


----------

